# How To Copy a PDF File to a JPG



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there some way to copy an online PDF file and save it as a JPG file? I need the two articles (with pictures) from page 2 of the newsletter at the link below. My computer is Windows 10 with a Chrome browser. It might be easiest if one of you could copy the page as a JPG and send it to me by email.

http://www.catholic-cemeteries.org/...s/files/Heritage Nwsltrs/Heritage_fall17r.pdf


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like there are a number of extensions to do that in the Chrome Web Store.

https://www.google.com/search?q=chrome+browser+convert+pdf+to+jpg&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Have you tried saving it as a "screenshot"?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Thats it, thank you.


----------



## royB (Dec 15, 2004)

also, if you have Adobe Reader, you can save the pdf then open it in Reader, Reader has a snapshot option in it


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

+1 vote for screenshot


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Just so you know, Photoshop can open a pdf document and save it as a jpg file.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

You can also use windows snipping tool and save as a jpg.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

wy_white_wolf said:


> You can also use windows snipping tool and save as a jpg.


While you can always do that, keep in mind that you an only capture what's in view. The problem is that sometimes you might have to shrink the page to the point where you give up too much image detail for the jpg to be useful. Direct conversion avoids that problem.


----------

